# gentoo su chiavetta usb

## ficofico

Ciao a tutti, dopo una lunga pausa passata a cliccare eseguibili .exe sono tornato a tormentarmi/vi con una nuova installazione di gentoo

Prima di tutto vorrei sapere se mi consigliate o meno di procedere con questa installazione, vorrei installare gentoo in dual boot su una chiavetta da 8 giga abbastanza veloce, su una partizione fat32 installerei porteus (una slax modificata) in maniera molto semplice da windows... grazie a porteus installerei gparted e sakis3g che mi consentirebbero di creare le partizioni che voglio per installare gentoo e avrei da subito la connettività internet tramite chiavetta tre (unico sistema per connettermi a internet)... una volta create le partizioni scaricherei il necessario, seguirei le guide e farei chroot per tirare su il sistema direttamente da porteus.., chiaramente gentoo deve poter funzionare su quanti più computer possibili, quindi dovrei settarla per essere il più generica possibile, kernel incluso... quindi le domande:

1)porteus occupa circa 200 mega, quanto potrebbe occupare un sistema gentoo x86 minimale con solo gnome 3, firefox e pochi altri programmi? 

2) E' possibile grazie a grub, settare un dualboot alla partenza con una partizione linux ( da scegliere) e una fat32?( mi serve per poter utilizzare la chiavetta da windows per copiare qualche files ogni tanto)

3) Ci sono particolari difficolta cui con ogni probabilità non saprei come fare fronte?   :Smile: 

Grazie a tutti.

----------

## djinnZ

Non so per porteus ma cloc3 stava smartellando su portage per comprimere direttamente gli eseguibili, esiste anche grub per windozz, basta che carichi kernel ed initrd e parti dal disco che ti pare con il parametro real_root, per far dimagrire all'estremo gentoo leggi i miei tip sul recupero e la clonazione e vedi se riesci a fare a meno di portage (quindi python etc.).

Ma guarda anche a sysrescuecd (derivato gentoo)

----------

## ficofico

Io portage vorrei averlo invece, anzi, diciamo che sarebbe il motivo che mi spinge ad installare gento sulla chiavetta... cmq ok, guardo i tips che mi hai consigliato.

----------

## djinnZ

per sostituire porteus non la gentoo principale

----------

## cloc3

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> Io portage vorrei averlo invece, anzi, diciamo che sarebbe il motivo che mi spinge ad installare gento sulla chiavetta... cmq ok, guardo i tips che mi hai consigliato.

 

attento, che la chiavetta usb non è il posto ideale per compilare gli eseguibili.

la tecnica preferibile, a mio parere, prevede compilazione in chroot su disco tradizionale, e successiva compressione squashfs su chiavetta.

questo può essere un buon punto di partenza per acquisire la tecnica, anche se mi pare cha manchi ancora l'aggiornamento per il supporto ad aufs2.

----------

